# New Weeks Owner



## ldunk99 (Aug 10, 2010)

I own a property with HGVC and one with Summer's Bay.  The Summer's Bay property is for trading (maybe).  What is the difference in trading with RCI or DAE?

Lori


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 14, 2010)

DAE does not have as many resorts but it is cheaper to use them and they are MUCH  nicer.  They will always answer the phone with a live person.

Bonus weeks are fabulously priced.


----------

